
You don't have to be original to innovate - narulakeshav
https://lifeofkeshav.substack.com/p/you-dont-have-to-be-original-to-innovate
======
boomeranger
This very much reminds me of the "First, it was Craigslist, now it's Zapier"
post with the concept of unbundling and repackaging.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23126455](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23126455).

The framework is interesting, but I am having a hard time understanding how
this can be put into practice. How can you repackage something as large as
education?

